# [solved] openssl..Python.. 2 M ohne Update emerge = schrott

## artbody

Python ..... blocks ... abhängigkeiten ...   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

leider 2 Monate seit dem letzten Update ... alles Schrott 

 :Embarassed: 

also bei mir funktioniert das ganze Python disaster nicht mehr wirklich,

egal wie und wo ich etwas eintrage es kommt nur noch 

irgend ein python target passt nicht

oder ein anderes 

OHNE WORTE

xx Stunden !!!!

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled                                                         

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                                                                         

dev-lang/python:2.7                                                                                                                  

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                  

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                   

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[ncurses,sqlite,ssl,threads] required by (dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r2:60/60::gen            too, installed)                                                                                                                     

 

   dev-libs/openssl:0                                                                                                                   

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for mer            ge)                                                                                                                                  

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (dev-libs/botan-2.9.0:2/2.9::gentoo, installed)                                      

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0                                                                                                                      

  (dev-lang/perl-5.30.1:0/5.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                     

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (dev-lang/perl-5.28.2-r1:0/5.28::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                              

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                          

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/SVG-Graph-0.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                               

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

...........

............

...............

       

kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel:5                                                                                                        

  (kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                       

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild schedu            led for merge)                                                                                                                       

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/khtml-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for me            rge)                                                                                                                                 

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/plasma-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for m            erge)                                                                                                                                

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for             merge)                                                                                                                               

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled             for merge)                                                                                                                          

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  (kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.60.0:5/5.60::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                        

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.60.0:5/5.60= required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.16.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)                         

                                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

...

kde-frameworks/kidletime:5                                                                                                           

  (kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                          

    >=kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/baloo-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge            )                                                                                                                               

    ^^                         ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  (kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.60.0:5/5.60::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                           

    >=kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.60.0:5/5.60= required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.16.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)                            

                                     ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

...

dev-libs/boost:0                                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/boost-1.71.0:0/1.71.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                  

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.71.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                 

                  ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

........................................................

dev-util/boost-build:0                                                                                                               

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.71.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                 

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.71* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.71.0:0/1.71.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                     

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                  

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.65* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)                                      

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

dev-java/junit:4                                                                                                                     

  (dev-java/junit-4.12-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                      

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (dev-java/junit-4.12-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                       

    dev-java/junit:4[source] required by (dev-java/netbeans-platform-8.2:8.2/8.2::gentoo, installed)                                 

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

media-video/ffmpeg:0                                                                                                                 

  (media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                             

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                              

    media-video/ffmpeg:=[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?] required by (media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild sche            duled for merge)                                                                                                                     

                                         ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

dev-libs/mpfr:0                                                                                                                      

  (dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.2:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                         

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.6:0/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                          

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                         

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.33:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                   

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                               

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                            

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (dev-libs/libbytesize-1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                 

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                               

x11-base/xorg-server:0                                                                                                               

  (x11-base/xorg-server-9999:0/9999::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.5:0/1.20.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                            

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.5= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)                           

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

...............

app-text/hunspell:0                                                                                                                  

  (app-text/hunspell-1.7.0-r1:0/1.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                

    app-text/hunspell:0/1.7 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                 

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  (app-text/hunspell-1.6.2-r1:0/1.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                 

    >=app-text/hunspell-1.2.1:0/1.6= required by (app-text/enchant-1.6.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                  

                             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

app-text/poppler:0                                                                                                                   

  (app-text/poppler-0.82.0:0/92::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                                    

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)                                                                

  (app-text/poppler-0.79.0-r1:0/89::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                  

    >=app-text/poppler-0.58.0:0/89= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)                               

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=app-text/poppler-0.76.1:0/89= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

app-crypt/pinentry:0

  (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-crypt/pinentry[gnome-keyring] required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.31.91-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin:1.8

  (dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.202:1.8/1.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.202:1.8/1.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin:1.8[javafx] required by (dev-java/netbeans-platform-8.2:8.2/8.2::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^                                                                                     

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-lang/python-3.5.7:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-lang/python-3.6.9:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GD-SVG-0.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GD-2.560.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/Template-GD-2.660.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GDGraph-1.490.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GD-Graph3d-0.630.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GDTextUtil-0.860.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (sci-electronics/pulseview-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (sci-mathematics/cgal-4.9:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (x11-misc/easystroke-0.6.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

```

nachdem ich nun 

mal https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

das ausprobiert habe

und in der make.conf nichts mehr drin ist

 :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-office/libreoffice-bin from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-office/libreoffice-bin" has unmet requirements.

- app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2::gentoo USE="kde -gnome -java" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    python_single_target_python3_6

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    kde? ( !gnome ) gnome? ( !kde ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python3_6 ) python_single_target_python3_6? ( python_targets_python3_6 )

```

also nur mal so als beispiel

und in der package.use

```
app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python2_7

```

```
app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python3_7

```

```
app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python3_5

```

...

 :Question: 

```
artbody / # emerge -uDN python

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/virtualbox:0 from @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/virtualbox:0" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14::gentoo USE="alsa opengl opus pam pulseaudio qt5 sdk udev -debug -doc -dtrace -headless -java -libressl -lvm -pax_kernel -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5 python3_7 -python2_7 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    java? ( sdk ) python? ( sdk ) vboxwebsrv? ( java ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 ) python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 ) python_single_target_python3_5? ( python_targets_python3_5 ) python_single_target_python3_6? ( python_targets_python3_6 ) python_single_target_python3_7? ( python_targets_python3_7 )

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

artbody / # emerge -uDN python

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/virtualbox:0 from @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/virtualbox:0" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14::gentoo USE="alsa opengl opus pam pulseaudio qt5 sdk udev -debug -doc -dtrace -headless -java -libressl -lvm -pax_kernel -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5 python3_7 -python2_7 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    java? ( sdk ) python? ( sdk ) vboxwebsrv? ( java ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 ) python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 ) python_single_target_python3_5? ( python_targets_python3_5 ) python_single_target_python3_6? ( python_targets_python3_6 ) python_single_target_python3_7? ( python_targets_python3_7 )

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

artbody / # emerge -uDN python

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/virtualbox:0 from @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/virtualbox:0" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14::gentoo USE="alsa opengl opus pam pulseaudio qt5 sdk udev -debug -doc -dtrace -headless -java -libressl -lvm -pax_kernel -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5 python3_7 -python2_7 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    java? ( sdk ) python? ( sdk ) vboxwebsrv? ( java ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 ) python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 ) python_single_target_python3_5? ( python_targets_python3_5 ) python_single_target_python3_6? ( python_targets_python3_6 ) python_single_target_python3_7? ( python_targets_python3_7 )

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

artbody / # emerge -uDN python

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/virtualbox:0 from @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/virtualbox:0" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14::gentoo USE="alsa opengl opus pam pulseaudio qt5 sdk udev -debug -doc -dtrace -headless -java -libressl -lvm -pax_kernel -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_5 python3_7 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    java? ( sdk ) python? ( sdk ) vboxwebsrv? ( java ) exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_5 python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 ) python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 ) python_single_target_python3_5? ( python_targets_python3_5 ) python_single_target_python3_6? ( python_targets_python3_6 ) python_single_target_python3_7? ( python_targets_python3_7 )

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

```

```

#package.use

# Enabling additional implementation in addition to the profile default

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_7

# Replacing the profile default with specific implementation

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python3_6 python3_7

# Build vim for python2.7 instead of the above

# (note: -* in PYTHON_TARGETS is optional but it makes it possible to avoid extraneous deps

app-editors/vim PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python2_7 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python2_7

# Enable all Python implementation for Portage

sys-apps/portage PYTHON_TARGETS: *

#sys-libs/libblockdev python_single_target_python3_6

kde-frameworks/ki18n python_single_target_python3_6

sci-electronics/kicad python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gnofract4d  python_single_target_python2_7

#app-admin/syslog-ng  python_single_target_python3_6

#dev-embedded/libftdi  python_single_target_python3_6

app-office/libreoffice-bin python_single_target_python3_6

#media-libs/alsa-lib python_single_target_python3_6

media-sound/jack python_single_target_python2_7

#sys-devel/gdb python_single_target_python3_6

#media-gfx/cura python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/inkscape python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gimp python_single_target_python2_7

net-analyzer/net-snmp python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/boost-build python_single_target_python2_7

net-print/cups python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/libnatspec python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/getdata  python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/keybinder python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/geos python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/itstool python_single_target_python2_7

sci-electronics/geda-xgsch2pcb python_single_target_python2_7

app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python2_7

 

 

# required by dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-9.0.176::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 uvm

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.71.0 context

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1::gentoo[video_cards_nvidia]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 static-libs

# required by www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.10::gentoo[-ithreads]

# required by dev-perl/Apache-Reload-0.130.0-r1::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

>=www-servers/apache-2.4.41 apache2_mpms_prefork

# required by www-apache/mod_security-2.9.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3 openssl

```

egal was wo und wie 

ich hab kein plan mehr wo ich da weiter machen soll

WUT ÄRGER ENTÄUSCHUNG

----------

## artbody

Als Profil ist

```
 default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable) *
```

eingestellt

----------

## franzf

Das sind die defaults:

```
/var/repositories/gentoo/profiles/base/make.defaults:PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

/var/repositories/gentoo/profiles/base/make.defaults:PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"
```

libreoffice-bin sagt, es ist mit python3_6 zufrieden, wie es zu app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_6" kommen kann seh ich gerade nicht.

Schau doch nochmal genau, ob sich da wirklich nirgendwo was versteckt in deinen configs.

----------

## artbody

```

#package.use

# Enabling additional implementation in addition to the profile default

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_7

# Replacing the profile default with specific implementation

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python3_6 python3_7

# Build vim for python2.7 instead of the above

# (note: -* in PYTHON_TARGETS is optional but it makes it possible to avoid extraneous deps

app-editors/vim PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python2_7 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python2_7

# Enable all Python implementation for Portage

sys-apps/portage PYTHON_TARGETS: *

#sys-libs/libblockdev python_single_target_python3_6

kde-frameworks/ki18n python_single_target_python3_6

sci-electronics/kicad python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gnofract4d  python_single_target_python2_7

#app-admin/syslog-ng  python_single_target_python3_6

#dev-embedded/libftdi  python_single_target_python3_6

app-office/libreoffice-bin python_single_target_python3_6

#media-libs/alsa-lib python_single_target_python3_6

media-sound/jack python_single_target_python2_7

sys-devel/gdb python_single_target_python3_6

#media-gfx/cura python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/inkscape python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gimp python_single_target_python2_7

net-analyzer/net-snmp python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/boost-build python_single_target_python2_7

net-print/cups python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/libnatspec python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/getdata  python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/keybinder python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/geos python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/itstool python_single_target_python2_7

sci-electronics/geda-xgsch2pcb python_single_target_python2_7

app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python3_7

net-analyzer/fail2ban python_single_target_python3_6

media-libs/lv2 python_single_target_python3_6

dev-tcltk/tclpython python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/blender python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/cura python_single_target_python3_6

sys-libs/libblockdev python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/krita python_single_target_python3_6

dev-libs/gobject-introspection python_single_target_python3_6

dev-util/glib-utils python_single_target_python3_6

dev-util/gdbus-codegen python_single_target_python3_6

app-text/asciidoc python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/fontforge python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/graphviz python_single_target_python3_6

net-print/hplip python_single_target_python3_6

# required by dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-9.0.176::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 uvm

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.71.0 context

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1::gentoo[video_cards_nvidia]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 static-libs

# required by www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.10::gentoo[-ithreads]

# required by dev-perl/Apache-Reload-0.130.0-r1::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

>=www-servers/apache-2.4.41 apache2_mpms_prefork

# required by www-apache/mod_security-2.9.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3 openssl

# required by sys-apps/portage-2.3.79::gentoo[-build,rsync-verify]

# required by dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-java/junit-4.12-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-java/netbeans-harness-8.2::gentoo

# required by dev-java/netbeans-java-8.2-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-portage/gemato-14.3 python_targets_python3_5

# required by sci-electronics/kicad-4.0.7::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.71.0 python

# required by net-print/hplip-3.19.3::gentoo

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin-3.19.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.12 python_targets_python3_5

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/uranium-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libsavitar-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libcharon-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libarcus-4.3.0 python python_single_target_python3_6

# required by sci-libs/scipy-1.1.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/numpy-1.16.1 lapack

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sci-libs/scipy-1.1.0 -python_targets_python3_7

# required by app-portage/gemato-14.3::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/portage-2.3.79::gentoo[rsync-verify,-build]

# required by sys-devel/crossdev-20191014::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/mako-1.0.7::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-19.1.8::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/kicad-4.0.7::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28 python_targets_python3_5

```

Ok soweit geht das jetzt. ABER 

```

Total: 518 packages (388 upgrades, 20 new, 7 in new slots, 103 reinstalls, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 2.212.936 KiB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Conflict: 6 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.30.1:0/5.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.30* required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.280.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    =dev-lang/perl-5.30* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.302.162:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                               

...

  (dev-lang/perl-5.28.2-r1:0/5.28::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28= required by (dev-perl/Capture-Tiny-0.480.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28= required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.28=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  

....

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.28:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r2:0/18::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                            

....

kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel:5

  (kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                      

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/khtml-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                               

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/plasma-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

  (kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.60.0:5/5.60::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.60.0:5/5.60= required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.16.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                

kde-frameworks/kidletime:5

  (kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.64:5 required by (kde-frameworks/baloo-5.64.0:5/5.64::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                         ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                               

  (kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.60.0:5/5.60::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.60.0:5/5.60= required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.16.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                

app-text/hunspell:0

  (app-text/hunspell-1.7.0-r1:0/1.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-text/hunspell:0/1.7 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

  (app-text/hunspell-1.6.2-r1:0/1.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/hunspell-1.2.1:0/1.6= required by (app-text/enchant-1.6.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.71.0:0/1.71.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.71.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                  ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

....

                                            

  (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.55:0/1.65.0= required by (sci-electronics/pulseview-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (sci-mathematics/cgal-4.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.65.0= required by (net-p2p/qbittorrent-4.1.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-embedded/sdcc-3.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (x11-misc/easystroke-0.6.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-util/mdds-1.4.3:1/1.4::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.71.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.71* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.71.0:0/1.71.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.65* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

dev-libs/mpfr:0

  (dev-libs/mpfr-4.0.2:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.6:0/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.33:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/mpfr:0/4= required by (media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                          

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.82.0:0/92::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.79.0-r1:0/89::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.76.1:0/89= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=app-text/poppler-0.58.0:0/89= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2019-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (dev-perl/GD-SVG-0.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GD-Graph3d-0.630.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/Template-GD-2.660.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GDTextUtil-0.860.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GD-2.560.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/GDGraph-1.490.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (sci-electronics/pulseview-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (x11-misc/easystroke-0.6.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (sci-mathematics/cgal-4.9:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

```

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das sind die defaults:
> 
> ```
> /var/repositories/gentoo/profiles/base/make.defaults:PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"
> 
> ...

 

Ich würde erstmal die make.conf checken und deine persönliche gesetzte PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET da rauslöschen oder auf python3_6 setzen. Dann brauchst du diese Würgaround nicht:

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kde-frameworks/ki18n python_single_target_python3_6
> ...

 

----------

## mike155

Ja, das aktuelle Python-Update scheint mal wieder einige Kollateral-Schäden zu verursachen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Auf den meisten meiner Rechner sind größere Probleme bisher ausgeblieben. Aber ich hab gestern Sakakis aktuelles Gentoo Image auf meinem Raspberry installiert. Nach dem ersten "emerge --sync" erhielt ich ähnliche Horror-Meldungen wie Du. Ich wusste auch nicht weiter und kann die Frustration nachvollziehen!

 *Misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich würde erstmal die make.conf checken und deine persönliche gesetzte PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET da rauslöschen oder auf python3_6 setzen. Dann brauchst du diese Würgaround nicht:

 

Ich vermute, dass MisterJack Recht hat. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es nur ein kleines Problem, was dann zu den vielen Meldungen führt. Wenn man solche Horror-Ausgaben erhält, ist es oft besser, dieses kleine Problem zu suchen und zu lösen, als zu versuchen, die vielen Einzel-Meldungen zu beheben. 

Wahrscheinlich ist nur PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET oder PYTHON_TARGETS falsch gesetzt oder es liegt ein ähnliches Problem vor.

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

Bitte poste auch die Ausgabe von

```
cd /etc/portage

grep -ir PYTHON .
```

----------

## franzf

Ahem... package.use, gleich ganz oben:

```
# Replacing the profile default with specific implementation

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python3_6 python3_7
```

Wo bitte hast du das her?!? Hau das raus und den ganzen anderen python-Krampf auch.

----------

## Tyrus

Der gesamte Kopf von package.use  ist 1:1 kopiert aus https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS.

Wobei das dort nur Beispiele waren und nicht zum reinen abkopieren gemeint sind.

Ich würde zuerst mal auch alles was mit Python zuammenhängt aus package.use löschen. 

Die Frage ist, gibt es überhaupt einen Bedarf für eine Pythonversion, die anders als der Standard ist? Wenn nein, braucht man zu Python weder dort noch in make.conf einen Eintrag.

Danach einfach nochmal den Stand beim emergen zeigen, da sind auch andere Probleme bei die nicht von Python kommen.

Deswegen wäre auch mal ein 

```

emerge --info

```

hilfreich.

----------

## artbody

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ahem... package.use, gleich ganz oben:
> 
> ```
> # Replacing the profile default with specific implementation
> 
> ...

 

von

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

ok allerdings hab ich mich gestern durch den ganzen package.use geplagt

```

# Enabling additional implementation in addition to the profile default

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_7

# Replacing the profile default with specific implementation

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -python3_6 python3_7

# Build vim for python2.7 instead of the above

# (note: -* in PYTHON_TARGETS is optional but it makes it possible to avoid extraneous deps

app-editors/vim PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python2_7 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python2_7

# Enable all Python implementation for Portage

sys-apps/portage PYTHON_TARGETS: *

#sys-libs/libblockdev python_single_target_python3_6

kde-frameworks/ki18n python_single_target_python3_6

sci-electronics/kicad python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gnofract4d  python_single_target_python2_7

#app-admin/syslog-ng  python_single_target_python3_6

#dev-embedded/libftdi  python_single_target_python3_6

app-office/libreoffice-bin python_single_target_python3_6

#media-libs/alsa-lib python_single_target_python3_6

media-sound/jack python_single_target_python2_7

sys-devel/gdb python_single_target_python3_6

#media-gfx/cura python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/inkscape python_single_target_python2_7

media-gfx/gimp python_single_target_python2_7

net-analyzer/net-snmp python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/boost-build python_single_target_python2_7

net-print/cups python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/libnatspec python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/getdata  python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/keybinder python_single_target_python2_7

sci-libs/geos python_single_target_python2_7

dev-util/itstool python_single_target_python2_7

sci-electronics/geda-xgsch2pcb python_single_target_python2_7

app-emulation/virtualbox python_single_target_python3_7

net-analyzer/fail2ban python_single_target_python3_6

media-libs/lv2 python_single_target_python3_6

dev-tcltk/tclpython python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/blender python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/cura python_single_target_python3_6

sys-libs/libblockdev python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/krita python_single_target_python3_6

dev-libs/gobject-introspection python_single_target_python3_6

dev-util/glib-utils python_single_target_python3_6

dev-util/gdbus-codegen python_single_target_python3_6

app-text/asciidoc python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/fontforge python_single_target_python3_6

media-gfx/graphviz python_single_target_python3_6

net-print/hplip python_single_target_python3_6

# required by dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-9.0.176::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 uvm

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.71.0 context

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.3.0-r1::gentoo[video_cards_nvidia]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 static-libs

# required by www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.10::gentoo[-ithreads]

# required by dev-perl/Apache-Reload-0.130.0-r1::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

>=www-servers/apache-2.4.41 apache2_mpms_prefork

# required by www-apache/mod_security-2.9.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3 openssl

# required by sys-apps/portage-2.3.79::gentoo[-build,rsync-verify]

# required by dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-java/junit-4.12-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-java/netbeans-harness-8.2::gentoo

# required by dev-java/netbeans-java-8.2-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-portage/gemato-14.3 python_targets_python3_5

# required by sci-electronics/kicad-4.0.7::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.71.0 python

# required by net-print/hplip-3.19.3::gentoo

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin-3.19.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.12 python_targets_python3_5

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/uranium-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libsavitar-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libcharon-4.3.0 python_single_target_python3_6

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libarcus-4.3.0 python python_single_target_python3_6

# required by sci-libs/scipy-1.1.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/numpy-1.16.1 lapack

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.3.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sci-libs/scipy-1.1.0 -python_targets_python3_7

# required by app-portage/gemato-14.3::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/portage-2.3.79::gentoo[rsync-verify,-build]

# required by sys-devel/crossdev-20191014::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/mako-1.0.7::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-19.1.8::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/kicad-4.0.7::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/requests-2.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/idna-2.8 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/pyopenssl-19.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.4::gentoo[python_targets_python2_7]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cryptography-2.8 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/cryptography-2.8::gentoo[python_targets_python2_7,python_targets_python3_5,python_targets_python3_6]

# required by dev-python/urllib3-1.24.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cffi-1.13.2 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/cffi-1.13.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cryptography-2.8::gentoo[python_targets_python2_7,python_targets_python3_5,python_targets_python3_6]

# required by dev-python/urllib3-1.24.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/pycparser-2.19-r1 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/pycparser-2.19-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cffi-1.13.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cryptography-2.8::gentoo[python_targets_python2_7,python_targets_python3_5,python_targets_python3_6]

# required by dev-python/urllib3-1.24.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/ply-3.11 python_targets_python3_5

# required by dev-python/urllib3-1.24.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.79b-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/PySocks-1.6.8 python_targets_python3_5

=dev-python/ply-3.9::gentoo python_targets_python3_5

=media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.7.4::gentoo python_single_target_python3_6

# required by sci-libs/opencascade-7.3.0::gentoo[vtk]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sci-libs/vtk-8.1.0-r3 rendering

```

 :Confused: 

so jetzt dachte ich mir ich versuche erst die perl geschichte ans laufen zu bringen

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

Naja dann erst mal alles wo es nicht weiter ging rausgehauen

```
emerge --unmerge =dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo =sci-electronics/pulseview-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo =sci-mathematics/cgal-4.9:0/0::gentoo =net-p2p/qbittorrent-4.1.7:0/0::gentoo =media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3:0/0::gentoo =dev-util/mdds-1.4.3:1/1.4::gentoo =x11-misc/easystroke-0.6.0-r2:0/0::gentoo =dev-embedded/sdcc-3.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo

emerge --unmerge =xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.13.1 sci-libs/blas-reference
```

hing dann an QT , hab allerdings nicht aufgepasst und dieses Posting war von 2004

```
emerge --update --deep --pretend perl 

export INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES=$(eix --only-names -IC dev-qt)

quickpkg ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} 

emerge -Ca ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} && emerge -av1 ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} 

```

somit ging es am letzten Befehl nicht weiter.

```
emerge -av1 ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} 
```

ok nochmal

```

emerge --ask --oneshot --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y dev-lang/perl 

perl-cleaner --all
```

SUPPER lief durch 

ein Problem weniger

und nun 

```
emerge  --keep-going -avuDNt --verbose-conflicts --with-bdeps y --backtrack=1600  world
```

läuft gerade 490 packges  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

irgendwie hänge ich jetzt da noch fest

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

```

----------

## artbody

ja irgendwie hängt das mit cups auch noch zusammen

mit diversen Versionen von mask und unmask

package mask

```

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0

>=net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4

>=app-text/mupdf-1.16.1
```

```
 emerge cups

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede

...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2  -march=bdver2 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -pipe -Wall -DDEBUG -DHAVE_PTHREADS -fpic -Iinclude -Igenerated -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DSHARE_JPEG  -I/usr/include/openjpeg-2.1   -o build/debug/fitz/load-jpx.o -c source/fitz/load-jpx.c

source/fitz/load-jpx.c:3:10: fatal error: openjpeg.h: No such file or directory

 #include <openjpeg.h>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make: *** [Makefile:166: build/debug/fitz/load-jpx.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * ERROR: app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/work/mupdf-1.9a'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/work/mupdf-1.9a'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13 dropped because it

 * requires app-text/mupdf, >=net-print/cups-1.7.3, app-text/mupdf

 * emerge --keep-going: net-print/cups-2.2.12 dropped because it requires

 * >=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43

 * Messages for package app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1:

 * ERROR: app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1::cynede'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/work/mupdf-1.9a'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/work/mupdf-1.9a'

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13 dropped because it

 * requires app-text/mupdf, >=net-print/cups-1.7.3, app-text/mupdf

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-2.2.12:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-print/cups-2.2.12 dropped because it requires

 * >=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43

 * 

 * The following 3 packages have failed to build, install, or execute

 * postinst:

 * 

 *  (app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1:0/1.9::cynede, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/mupdf-1.9a-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-print/cups-2.2.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

```

package mask

```
#>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0

#>=net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4

#>=app-text/mupdf-1.16.1
```

```

 emerge cups

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3 [1.0.2t-r1] USE="-sslv3* -tls-heartbeat*" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/iputils-20180629 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libircclient-1.10 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.4.9 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.5.7 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.48 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4 

[ebuild  rR    ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125 

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.1-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.22.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p13 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.3-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.5 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/curl-7.66.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/wget-1.20.3-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-analyzer/nmap-7.70 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-2.2.12  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.9 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-3.7.5-r1 

[ebuild  rR   ~] dev-lang/python-3.5.9 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.4.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mariadb-connector-c-3.0.6-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libssh-0.9.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.41 

[ebuild  rR    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.41 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libssh2-1.9.0_p20190913 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/mupdf-1.16.1  USE="X javascript opengl ssl -libressl -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ~] net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg ldap pdf perl png postscript tiff -ipp_autosetup -pclm -static-libs -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/php-7.3.11 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.101.4 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.8-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/botan-2.9.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libgit2-0.28.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-crypt/qca-2.2.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-misc/mosquitto-1.6.7 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.28 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.5 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-wireless/crda-3.18-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/cryptography-2.8 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.10-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-vcs/git-2.24.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.80 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0 

[ebuild  rR   ~] app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/openimageio-1.8.17-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mariadb-10.2.29 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-db/mariadb-connector-c-3.0.6-r1:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/libircclient-1.10:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p13:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/ruby-2.5.7:2.5/2.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-arch/libarchive-3.4.0:0/13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.5:5/5.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.5:0/1.20.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-portage/portage-utils-0.80:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/libssh-0.9.0:0/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/libssh2-1.9.0_p20190913:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/php-7.3.11:7.3/7.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.7.5-r1:3.7/3.7m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.28:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-vcs/git-2.24.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-nds/openldap-2.4.48:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/wget-1.20.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (www-servers/apache-2.4.41:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-db/mariadb-10.2.29:0/18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-antivirus/clamav-0.101.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-python/cryptography-2.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.1-r1:0/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.41:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.6.9:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-crypt/qca-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-misc/mosquitto-1.6.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.10-r2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/curl-7.66.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r2:0/18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.9:2.4/2.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.5.9:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.8-r1:0/35::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libgit2-0.28.3:0/28::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-admin/syslog-ng-3.22.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/botan-2.9.0:2/2.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/openimageio-1.8.17-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- virtual/pam-0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikle Kolyada <zlogene@gentoo.org> (2019-10-16)

# not needed due to openpam removal. Please

# update your packages running emerge with the

# --changed-deps option if you have problems

# with your system.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## artbody

 :Shocked: 

irgendwie geht es da nicht weiter

```
 emerge =net-print/hplip-3.18.12:0/0::gentoo

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3 [1.0.2t-r1] USE="-sslv3* -tls-heartbeat*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/mupdf-1.16.1  USE="X javascript opengl ssl -libressl -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-2.2.12  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N    ~] net-print/cups-filters-1.25.13  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg ldap pdf perl png postscript tiff -ipp_autosetup -pclm -static-libs -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     UD ] net-print/hplip-3.18.12 [3.19.3] PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_5*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.5:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                              

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh2-1.9.0_p20190913:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p13:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.9:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/libgit2-0.28.3:0/28::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh-0.9.0:0/4::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (dev-libs/botan-2.9.0:2/2.9::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.5:0/1.20.5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.10-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d:0/0= required by (net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.8-r1:0/35::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mariadb-connector-c-3.0.6-r1:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/syslog-ng-3.22.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-libs/openimageio-1.8.17-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r2:0/18::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.66.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.1-r1:0/12::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.16:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.5.7:2.5/2.5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.4.0:0/13::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.41:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0/0= required by (www-servers/apache-2.4.41:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.9:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (dev-lang/php-7.3.11:7.3/7.3::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/wget-1.20.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.7.5-r1:3.7/3.7m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-misc/mosquitto-1.6.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.48:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.24.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-antivirus/clamav-0.101.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0:0/0= required by (dev-db/mariadb-10.2.29:0/18::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/libircclient-1.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.28:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.9:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-portage/portage-utils-0.80:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                        

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- virtual/pam-0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikle Kolyada <zlogene@gentoo.org> (2019-10-16)

# not needed due to openpam removal. Please

# update your packages running emerge with the

# --changed-deps option if you have problems

# with your system.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
##package.accept_keywords

# required by geogebra (argument)

>=sci-mathematics/geogebra-4.1.120.0 ~amd64

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.8::gentoo

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.6.8::gentoo

# required by media-video/avidemux (argument)

=media-libs/avidemux-core-2.6.8 ~amd64

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.8::gentoo

=media-video/avidemux-2.6.8 ~amd64

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.6.8::gentoo

# required by media-video/avidemux (argument)

=media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.8 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo

# required by blender (argument)

=sci-libs/ldl-2.1.0 ~amd64

# required by blender (argument)

>=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-plugin-3.16.8 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin-3.16.8::gentoo

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-3.16.8 ~amd64

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98 ~amd64

# required by x11-misc/fraqtive (argument)

=x11-misc/fraqtive-0.4.8 ~amd64

# required by app-mobilephone/heimdall (argument)

=app-mobilephone/heimdall-1.4.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad (argument)

=media-libs/SoQt-1.5.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad (argument)

=dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad (argument)

=sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad (argument)

=media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671 ~amd64

# required by sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad (argument)

=app-eselect/eselect-opencascade-0 ~amd64

#required becouse of bullshit

#media-video/nvidia-settings-340.* ~amd64

#x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers* ~amd64

#needet for vrt pulling in nvidia-settings nvidia driver

=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3 ~amd64

# required by =enlightenment-0.20.6 (argument)

=x11-wm/enlightenment-0.20.6 ~amd64

# required by =x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.9999 (argument)

=x11-wm/enlightenment-0.17.9999 **

# required by @enlightenment-core-9999 (argument)

=dev-libs/efl-9999 **

# required by @enlightenment-core-9999 (argument)

=x11-wm/enlightenment-9999 **

# required by krita (argument)

=media-gfx/krita-3.1.1 ~amd64

# required by easystroke (argument)

=x11-misc/easystroke-0.6.0-r2 ~amd64

# required by media-plugins/vdr-mount (argument)

=media-plugins/vdr-mount-0.0.2 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/openscad (argument)

=media-gfx/opencsg-1.4.0 ~amd64

# required by sci-misc/pythoncad (argument)

=sci-misc/pythoncad-1.37-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/openscad (argument)

=media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/libarcus-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

=dev-python/protobuf-python-3.1.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

=dev-libs/libarcus-2.3.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/libarcus-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

=dev-libs/protobuf-3.1.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

>=media-gfx/curaengine-2.3.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

=dev-python/uranium-2.3.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura (argument)

#=media-gfx/cura-15 ~amd64

>=media-gfx/cura-2.3.1 ~amd64

# required by =freecad-9999 (argument)

#=media-gfx/freecad-9999 **

# required by =freecad-0.16 (argument)

=media-gfx/freecad-0.16 ~amd64

# required by sci-libs/med (argument)

=sci-libs/med-2.3.6 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-9999::gentoo

# required by =freecad-9999 (argument)

=sci-libs/opencascade-6.8.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

#=media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo[gui]

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Wx-GLCanvas-0.90.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.50.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Math-Libm-1.0.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

#=dev-perl/Math-NumSeq-71.0.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/ExtUtils-Typemaps-Default-1.50.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo[gui]

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Net-Bonjour-0.960.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo[gui]

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Growl-GNTP-0.210.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-NumSeq-71.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

#=dev-perl/Math-Prime-XS-0.260.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-NumSeq-71.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Module-Util-1.90.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/ExtUtils-CppGuess-0.110.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Module-Build-WithXSpp-0.140.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/constant-defer-6.0.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Math-NumSeq-71.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Math-PlanePath-123.0.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/Math-Factor-XS-0.400.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r (argument)

=dev-perl/XML-SAX-ExpatXS-1.330.0 ~amd64

# required by cura (argument)

=media-gfx/cura-0.15.04.5_rc5 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/powersoftplus-libftdi (argument)

=dev-embedded/powersoftplus-libftdi-0.1.8-r1 **

# required by dev-tcltk/tcl3d (argument)

=dev-tcltk/tcl3d-0.5.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-tcltk/tkcon (argument)

=dev-tcltk/tkcon-2.5 ~amd64

# required by dev-tcltk/tklib (argument)

=dev-tcltk/tklib-0.6-r2 ~amd64

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=media-gfx/krita-3.1.2-r1 ~amd64

# required by sci-mathematics/netgen (argument)

=sci-mathematics/netgen-5.3.1 ~amd64

# required by sci-mathematics/netgen-5.3.1::science

# required by sci-mathematics/netgen (argument)

=dev-tcltk/togl-1.7-r1 ~amd64

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.14.112924 ~amd64

=dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998_pre20131130-r1 ~amd64

>=dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.6 ~amd64

>=sci-electronics/fritzing-0.9.2 ~amd64

>=dev-embedded/arduino-1.0.5 ~amd64

dev-lang/python:3.5 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=media-libs/openctm-1.0.3 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=media-gfx/meshlab-1.3.3 ~amd64

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-1.6.0 ~amd64

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-ide-1.6.0 ~amd64

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-libs-1.6.0 ~amd64

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-libs-1.6.9 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin-3.17.4::gentoo

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-3.17.4 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-plugin-3.17.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-util/staruml-bin (argument)

=dev-util/staruml-bin-2.8.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-util/staruml-bin-2.8.0::gentoo

# required by dev-util/staruml-bin (argument)

=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.6-r101 ~amd64

# required by sci-visualization/kst (argument)

=sci-visualization/kst-2.0.8 ~amd64

# required by sci-visualization/kst-2.0.8::gentoo

# required by sci-visualization/kst (argument)

=sci-libs/getdata-0.9.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/openocd (argument)

=dev-embedded/openocd-0.10.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/openocd-0.10.0::gentoo[jlink]

# required by dev-embedded/openocd (argument)

=dev-embedded/libjaylink-0.1.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-util/eclipse-sdk-bin (argument)

=dev-util/eclipse-sdk-bin-4.6.2-r1 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/kontact-4.4.2017.04::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2017.04 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=kde-apps/kontact-4.4.2017.04 ~amd64

=dev-util/qfsm-0.54.0 ~amd64

=sys-firmware/sigrok-firmware-fx2lafw-0.1.5 ~amd64

=sci-libs/libsigrokdecode-0.5.0 ~amd64

=sci-electronics/pulseview-0.4.0 ~amd64

=dev-embedded/sdcc-9999 ~amd64

>=dev-embedded/sdcc-2.9.0 ~amd64

>=sci-libs/libsigrok-0.5.0 ~amd64

=dev-embedded/gputils-1.5.0 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite-20110427::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite (argument)

=sci-electronics/gnetman-0.0.1_pre20110124 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/gnetman-0.0.1_pre20110124::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite-20110427::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite (argument)

=dev-db/datadraw-3.1.1 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite (argument)

=sci-electronics/geda-suite-20110427 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/ngspice (argument)

=sci-electronics/ngspice-26 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/freehdl-0.0.8::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/freehdl (argument)

=dev-scheme/guile-2.0.14-r2 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/freehdl (argument)

=sci-electronics/freehdl-0.0.8 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/ngspice-26::gentoo[X]

# required by sci-electronics/gspiceui-1.1.0::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite-20110427::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/geda-suite (argument)

=sci-visualization/xgraph-12.1-r4 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/freehdl-0.0.8::gentoo

# required by sci-electronics/freehdl (argument)

=dev-scheme/guile-2.0.13-r2 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=sci-electronics/gwave-20120229 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/gwave-20120229::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=x11-libs/guile-gtk-2.1-r3 ~amd64

# required by net-im/skypeforlinux (argument)

=net-im/skypeforlinux-5.5.0.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/qscintilla-2.10.1 ~amd64

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=media-gfx/openscad-2015.03_p2-r3 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-9999::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=sci-libs/orocos_kdl-1.3.1-r1 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=media-gfx/freecad-9999 **

# required by net-print/hplip (argument)

=net-print/hplip-3.17.10-r1 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-plugin-3.17.10 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-java/jogl-2.2.4 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-9.0.176 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/openmesh-4.1 ~amd64

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.6.20::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.20 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/meshlab-2016.12::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/jhead-3.00-r2 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-im/skypeforlinux-8.11.0.4 ~amd64

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.20::gentoo

=media-video/avidemux-2.6.20 ~amd64

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.6.20::gentoo

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.6.20::gentoo

=media-libs/avidemux-core-2.6.20-r2 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/meshlab-2016.12 ~amd64

# required by sci-mathematics/geogebra-5.0.339.0_p20170308-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-java/gradle-bin-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# required by dev-python/uranium-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/numpy-1.13.3 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/PyQt5 (argument)

=dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/PyQt5 (argument)

=dev-python/sip-4.19.6 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/libarcus-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/uranium-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/sip-4.19.3 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-2.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/numpy (argument)

=dev-python/numpy-1.13.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/numpy (argument)

=dev-python/numpy-1.12.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/matplotlib-1.4.3::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.16::localrepo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/numpy-1.8.2 ~amd64

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-libs/boost-1.65.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/boost-1.65.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0 ~amd64

# required by app-eselect/eselect-gnat-1.5-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-lang/gnat-gcc-4.9.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# required by media-video/cinelerra-2.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/faac-1.29.9.2 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/meshlab-2016.12::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/glew-2.1.0 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=media-gfx/opencsg-1.4.2 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.78a-r1::gentoo[openexr]

# required by blender (argument)

=media-libs/openexr-2.2.0-r2 ~amd64

# required by media-libs/openexr-2.2.0-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/blender-2.78a-r1::gentoo[openexr]

# required by blender (argument)

=media-libs/ilmbase-2.2.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by jack (argument)

=media-sound/jack-3.1.1-r2 ~amd64

# required by media-sound/din (argument)

=media-sound/din-5.2.1 ~amd64

# required by app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.2.4::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998.3127 ~amd64

# required by app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.2.4::gentoo[X]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vboxvideo-1.0.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.4-r1::gentoo[dbus]

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[xml]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qttest-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[-test]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/umbrello-17.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtsvg-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[-test]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qttest-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[xml]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.4::gentoo[gtk]

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[widgets]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.4-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4::gentoo[widgets]

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/openmesh-4.1::gentoo[qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.4::gentoo[qml]

# required by dev-python/PyQt5-5.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4::gentoo[kde]

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.8.4::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kauth-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.40.0::gentoo

=dev-qt/qtscript-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-qt/qtsql-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.40.0::gentoo[nls]

# required by kde-apps/kdenlive-17.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-apps/kdenlive-17.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by net-analyzer/wireshark-2.4.3-r1::gentoo[qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by sci-visualization/kst-2.0.8::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/designer-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kirigami-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/dolphin-17.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kirigami-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/dolphin-17.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-frameworks/kwayland-5.40.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtwayland-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by sci-electronics/fritzing-0.9.2b-r2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtserialport-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qdbus-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.11.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-qt/qtpaths-5.9.4 ~amd64

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

=sci-electronics/ngspice-27-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard (argument)

=dev-qt/qtsvg-5.9.4-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.9.4::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2 (argument)

=dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.4::gentoo[widgets]

# required by dev-qt/qtmultimedia (argument)

=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.4-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/arduino-1.8.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-embedded/arduino-listserialportsc-1.4.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/arduino-1.8.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-util/astyle-3.1-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/arduino-builder-1.3.25::gentoo

# required by dev-embedded/arduino-1.8.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-embedded/arduino-ctags-20161123 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/arduino-1.8.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-embedded/arduino-builder-1.3.25 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libcharon-3.3.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/fdm-materials-3.3.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libsavitar-3.3.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-3.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=sci-libs/scipy-1.1.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/uranium-3.3.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-3.3.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.3.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libarcus-3.3.0 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.9999 **

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/uranium-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libcharon-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libsavitar-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/fdm-materials-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/curaengine-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.4.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libarcus-3.4.1 ~amd64

# required by dev-embedded/stlink (argument)

=dev-embedded/stlink-1.5.0 ~amd64

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-9999::gentoo[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.13.5-r3::gentoo[mouse]

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.13.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999 **

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=x11-base/xorg-server-9999 **

# required by dev-perl/Math-Prime-XS:0 (argument)

# required by media-gfx/slic3r:0 (argument)

# required by dev-perl/Math-NumSeq:0 (argument)

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.100.200_rc-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Wx-GLCanvas-0.90.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.3.0-r1::gentoo[gui]

# required by media-gfx/slic3r:0 (argument)

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.3.0-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# required by virtual/perl-Socket-2.20.30_rc-r2::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.3.0-r1::gentoo[gui]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# required by virtual/perl-threads-2.150.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r-1.3.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/slic3r:0 (argument)

# required by app-admin/gentoo-perl-helpers (argument)

=app-admin/gentoo-perl-helpers-0.3.1-r1 ~amd64

# required by virtual/perl-Text-Balanced-2.30.0-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.967.15::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Inline-C-0.780.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTML-Template-JIT-0.50.0-r3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# required by sci-libs/opencascade (argument)

=sci-libs/opencascade-7.3.0 ~amd64

net-libs/cppzmq **

# required by dev-util/staruml-bin (argument)

=dev-util/staruml-bin-2.8.1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-gfx/fdm-materials-3.6.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/curaengine-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/stb-20180211 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libsavitar-3.6.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/uranium-3.6.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-3.6.0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libarcus-3.6.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-3.6.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libcharon-3.6.0 ~amd64

# required by cross-arm-unknown-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.28-r5::enlighted

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-dns/libidn2-2.1.1a ~amd64

# required by clamtk (argument)

=app-antivirus/clamtk-6.00 ~amd64

# required by app-antivirus/clamtk-6.00::gentoo

# required by clamtk (argument)

=dev-perl/Gtk3-0.34.0 ~amd64

# required by app-antivirus/clamtk-6.00::gentoo

# required by clamtk (argument)

=dev-perl/LWP-UserAgent-Cached-0.60.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Gtk3-0.34.0::gentoo

# required by app-antivirus/clamtk-6.00::gentoo

# required by clamtk (argument)

=dev-perl/Cairo-GObject-1.4.0-r1 ~amd64

net-print/cups-filters ~amd64 # required by net-print/cups-filters-1.22.2::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-filters (argument)

=app-text/qpdf-8.4.0 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin-3.19.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-print/hplip-3.19.3 ~amd64

# required by net-print/hplip-plugin (argument)

=net-print/hplip-plugin-3.19.3 ~amd64

=media-libs/openimageio-1.8.17 ~amd64

>=dev-java/xerces-2.12.0 ~amd64

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.7.0::gentoo

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.7.0::gentoo

=media-libs/avidemux-core-2.7.0 ~amd64

# required by media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.7.0::gentoo

=media-video/avidemux-2.7.0 ~amd64

# required by media-video/avidemux-2.7.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.7.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.2.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libsavitar-4.3.0 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/uranium-4.2.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.2.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/libarcus-4.3.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.2.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-gfx/fdm-materials-4.2.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.2.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libcharon-4.2.0 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/cura-4.2.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/uranium-4.2.0 ~amd64

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=sci-electronics/geda-suite-20171223 ~amd64

=dev-python/uranium-4.3.0 ~amd64

=media-gfx/fdm-materials-4.3.0 ~amd64

=dev-python/numpy-1.15.4::gentoo ~amd64

=dev-python/numpy-1.16.1::gentoo ~amd64

>=dev-python/setuptools-41.5.1::gentoo ~amd64

>=dev-python/certifi-2019.9.11::gentoo ~amd64

=media-gfx/openscad-2019.05-r1::gentoo ~amd64

=media-video/avidemux-2.7.4-r1::gentoo ~amd64

=media-libs/avidemux-plugins-2.7.4::gentoo ~amd64

=media-libs/avidemux-core-2.7.4::gentoo ~amd64

=media-gfx/openmesh-7.1::gentoo ~amd64

=sci-libs/vtk-8.1.0-r3::gentoo ~amd64

=media-gfx/meshlab-2016.12-r4::gentoo ~amd64

>=app-text/mupdf--1.1 ~amd64

=cross-avr/gcc-4.9.4-r1::enlighted ~amd64

#=net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo ~amd64

```

```
##package.unmask

# required by sys-kernel/genkernel (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask:

# sys-kernel/genkernel is not compatible with Systemd, you need

# to use sys-kernel/genkernel-next instead

>=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.52.3

=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3 

#=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.20# required by sci-mathematics/scilab (argument)

# /var/lib/layman/science/profiles/package.mask:

# Justin Lecher <jlec@gentoo.org> (24 April 2016)

# rev dep absent

=sci-mathematics/scilab-5.5.2-r1

# required by app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.1.20::gentoo[X]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.20::gentoo[dri]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.14

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-5.1.14

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-5.1.14

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-5.1.14

>=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.1.14

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.14

#>=cross-avr/avr-libc-1.8.0

#>=cross-avr/avr-libc-2.0.0

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-1.8.0

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-ide-1.8.0

#>=dev-embedded/arduino-libs-1.8.0

#>=dev-embedded/avr-libc-2.0.0

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (16 Nov 2017)

# Depends on dead Qt4WebKit. Masked for removal in 30 days. Bug #620702

=media-gfx/freecad-9999

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Sergey Popov <pinkbyte@gentoo.org> (30 Nov 2017)

# Depends on dead Qt4, no release in two years

# Masked for removal in 30 days, bug #625110

=dev-util/qfsm-0.54.0

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

=media-libs/openimageio-1.7.17

>=dev-java/xerces-2.12.0 # required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.16.5::gentoo[mouse]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

#>=www-client/firefox-bin-60.0

#=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.16.5::gentoo[mouse]

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.16.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask:

#>=www-client/firefox-bin-60.0

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.5

#=net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo

```

```
##package.mask

#>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341

#<=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96

#>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-385.0

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-412.0

<=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1

#>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.0

=dev-db/phpmyadmin-4.6.5.1

#>=media-gfx/cura-2.3.1 

#=www-client/firefox-bin-5.1.0 

#=media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4

#=media-video/ffmpeg-3.3.3

#=media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.6

>=cross-avr/gcc-5.0

=sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.28-r1

#=media-gfx/cura-2.6.0

#=media-libs/openjpeg-2.3.0

#>=sci-electronics/kicad-4.0.2

#>=app-doc/kicad-doc-4.0.2

# mask emul-linux

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-*

#

#>=media-libs/elementary-1.17.0::gentoo

#>=dev-libs/efl-1.18.4::gentoo

#>=x11-wm/enlightenment-0.20.0

app-text/acroread

#>=www-client/firefox-bin-60.0

>=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

#>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999

#>dev-perl/perl-5.25

#>www-apache/mod_perl-2.0

>=sci-mathematics/geogebra-5.0

=media-libs/openimageio-1.7.17

#>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0

>=net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r4

#>=app-text/mupdf-1.16.1

=net-print/hplip-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo

=net-print/hplip-plugin-3.19.3:0/0::gentoo
```

----------

## artbody

```
 emerge --info 

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

Portage 2.3.79 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.72-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16334540 total,   3874148 free

KiB Swap:   12287996 total,   8849404 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 12 Dec 2019 09:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 58d8f5c262323b8516c2dc4999bbaf2223ef164a

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.5.9::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo, 3.7.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.5.0-r1::gentoo, 8.3.0-r1::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

enlighted

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

cynede

    location: /var/lib/layman/cynede

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

e16-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/e16-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

eclipse

    location: /var/lib/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

science

    location: /var/lib/layman/science

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2  -march=bdver2 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2  -march=bdver2 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write --keep-going --verbose-conflicts"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de,en"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extraengine fam ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lm_sensors mabm mad mcx16 mlzcnt mmx mmxext mng mod mp3 mp4 mpeg msahf mtp multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nvidia odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php pie plasma png policykit popcnt ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sound spell split-usr sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling socache_shmcb suexec status unixd unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## franzf

 *artbody wrote:*   

> irgendwie hänge ich jetzt da noch fest
> 
> ```
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> ...

 

Hast du dir denn auch mal diese Fehlermeldung durchgelesen?

----------

## artbody

@franzf Danke und ja ok, hplib scheint geklärt,

Verbleibt immer noch openssl   :Question: 

```
 emerge  --keep-going -avuDNt --verbose-conflicts --with-bdeps y --backtrack=1600  world

!!! Section 'localrepo' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'enlighted' set inside repository

Unavailable repository 'haskell' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/cynede/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.4-r1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss (policykit) ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhcpcd (-elogind) -gnutls (-iwd) -json -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-python/pygobject-3.32.1:3::gentoo  USE="cairo -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5* (-python3_7) (-python3_8)" 0 KiB

..........

[blocks B      ] <net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r3 ("<net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r3" is blocking dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3)

Total: 13 packages (4 upgrades, 3 new, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 175.341 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, installed)

   ...............

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.41:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (dev-libs/botan-2.9.0:2/2.9::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/openssh required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.31.91-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    net-misc/openssh required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.40.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    net-misc/openssh required by @selected

    net-misc/openssh required by (virtual/ssh-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- virtual/pam-0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikle Kolyada <zlogene@gentoo.org> (2019-10-16)

# not needed due to openpam removal. Please

# update your packages running emerge with the

# --changed-deps option if you have problems

# with your system.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## artbody

emerge -avuDN dev-libs/openssl

```
[blocks B      ] <net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r3 ("<net-misc/openssh-8.0_p1-r3" is blocking dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3)

Total: 6 packages (3 upgrades, 3 new), Size of downloads: 87.310 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r3:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl (Argument)

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0=[static-libs?] required by (app-text/mupdf-1.16.1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2t-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r3:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.66.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

............

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/openssh required by @selected

    net-misc/openssh required by (virtual/ssh-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    net-misc/openssh required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.31.91-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    net-misc/openssh required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.40.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- virtual/pam-0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikle Kolyada <zlogene@gentoo.org> (2019-10-16)

# not needed due to openpam removal. Please

# update your packages running emerge with the

# --changed-deps option if you have problems

# with your system.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## franzf

Ja, die Fehler können etwas unübersichtlich werden. Aber bei so riesigen /etc/portage/package.* files braucht man sich nicht wundern.

Dein Problem ist:

* openssl will aktualisiert werden

* openssh <8.0_p1-r4 will das nicht, weil es eine ältere Version von openssl braucht

* Warum um alles in der Welt will er mir denn eine so alte Version von openssh installieren?

* AHHH! Ich hab ja >=openssh-8.0_p1-r4 in der package.mask drin...

Miste BITTE mal deine portage config Dateien aus! portpeek kann helfen, außerdem manuelles Abgrasen nach evtl. überholten Einträgen.

package.* configs können auch Verzeichnisse sein, das hilft, die Übersicht zu behalten.

Und bei package.mask vielleicht auch immer nen Kommentar mit Grund dazu schreiben.

----------

## mike155

... wenn Du schon beim Aufräumen bist: "emerge --info" zeigt auch ein paar Dinge, die optimiert werden können:

Die zwei Fehlermeldungen am Anfang

Profil 17.0 -> 17.1

GCC 9.2 ist installiert, aber nicht aktiviert? (gcc-config)

Warum ist GCC 6.5 installiert? Ist evtl. ein unerwünschter Eintrag in /var/lib/portage/world?

Warum ist Python 3.5.9 installiert? Ist evtl. ein unerwünschter Eintrag in /var/lib/portage/world?

LINGUAS="de,en": Einträge sollten durch Leerzeichen getrennt werden, nicht durch Kommata

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" bei Gelegenheit ersetzen durch: INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

----------

## Tyrus

Keine Ahnung ob du das Overlay cynede überhaupt brauchst und wofür das ist.

Jedenfalls gabs teilweise Fehlermeldungen die von dort verursacht wurden.

Du hast deine Overlays komplett geaddet. Also das ist nicht wirklich ratsam. Alles was von dort kommt übersteuert die Pakete aus dem Hauptrepository von Gentoo.

Ich habe in package.mask keinen Eintrag gefunden der darauf eingeht. Ratsam wäre es erst mal jedes Overlay komplett zu maskieren. 

Danach kannste dann über package.unmask ganz gezielt einzelne Pakete (die du wirklich auch brauchst) aus den Overlays wie cynede freischalten.

Ansonsten verlierst du sehr schnell den Überblick und es wundert mich nicht das sich dann beim Kompilieren Unverträglichkeiten wegen "Versions-Mismatch" ergeben.

----------

## toralf

Eventuell solltest Du auch die "priority" Werte in den Repos eindeutig machen. Ich denke, das hilft, einen möglichen mismatch auch reproduzierbar über eine gewisse Zeit zu haben.

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> Also alle package.* mal etwas aufgeräumt
> 
>  *Tyrus wrote:*   Keine Ahnung ob du das Overlay cynede überhaupt brauchst und wofür das ist.
> 
> Jedenfalls gabs teilweise Fehlermeldungen die von dort verursacht wurden.
> ...

 

----------

## toralf

Na dann flugs ein "[gelöst]" dem Threadtitel vorangestellt  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

so jetzt noch

profile 17.0->17.1

neues xterm terminal aufmachen

```
 emerge  --keep-going -avuDNt --verbose-conflicts --with-bdeps y --backtrack=1600  world
```

nichts zu installieren  :Question: 

ok

so jetz muss ich mal schauen was ich von den ganzen rausgeworfenen Dingen wieder brauche

i.e. arm crossdev ...

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> so jetzt noch
> 
> profile 17.0->17.1
> 
> neues xterm terminal aufmachen
> ...

 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war beim Wechsel von 17.0 auf 17.1 etwas mehr zu tun, weil sich Lib-Verzeichnisse geändert haben. Siehe: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.html

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man für einen Wechsel heute immer noch das gleiche tun muss. Möglicherweise muss man die Anleitung mittlerweile etwas modifizieren.

----------

## asturm

Es hat sich nichts geändert. Deshalb gibt es news items.

----------

## mike155

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Es hat sich nichts geändert. Deshalb gibt es news items.

 

Folgende Anweisung in dem News Item ist wohl nicht mehr up-to-date:

```
emerge -1v sys-devel/gcc:8.3.0
```

Zumindest, wenn man schon auf GCC 9.2 gewechselt hat. Deswegen habe ich zur Vorsicht gemahnt.

----------

## asturm

Siehe auch "[ repeat for other slots you will be using ]" in der nächsten Zeile.

Ich gehe davon aus dass Gentoo user so ein Kommando richtig interpretieren können. Wer Befehle einfach copy-pasted ist hier nicht richtig.

----------

